# A few thoughts on wearing the MBII from a Newbie Dealer (and of course pictures!)



## robattopper (Apr 1, 2009)

We've been a dealer for about a week now, which is about as long as I've been personally wearing an MBII with the Orange barrel. These are a few thoughts I've had about the piece that I thought might help someone considering one. 


*Hardened British Steel*

Here are a few pictures of my MBII a week into it's ownership. It's been with me for the entire week, and while one wouldn't expect many scratches on any steel watch, I would expect some swirls. So far, I don't see anything except a great excuse to photograph the different surfaces of the case of my favorite watch in the Bremont collection. Perhaps in a few months I'll do a similar photo set and we can see if the condition has changed very much.

Here are a few pictures of the watch mounted on the leather.
























































And a few pictures on the NATO strap.

















*

No Current Bracelet option for the MBII*

We had a lot of fun creating our strap changing tool, and wanted to take a few shots illustrating why there is no MBII bracelet option in either the Bremont price list or our strap changing tool on our website. (my apologies if this has already been covered on the board) The current bracelet is close to working , but it just doesn't quite fit. While it merely looks a little loose from a straight view, from a side view you can see that the end piece is not the correct height. Perhaps at some point Bremont will create end links or a new bracelet designed specifically to go with this case, but it's not an option at this point. (Though I am perfectly content with my current two options for the MBII, they can put me down for a bracelet if they make one.) 

The bracelet end link/MBII case match up is the reason there isn't a MBII bracelet offering at this time. Notice how the end link is a little too shallow when compared to the bracelet mounted on the Solo. 








It doesn't quite work on the MBII as you can see by looking at the shelf on the 7'oclock lug.










That same 7'oclock lug is flush on the Solo.

 Similarly, the U2 which has the same case as the MBII also does not have a compatible bracelet at this time. Here is a picture of the U2 next to the MBII Orange so one can see the identical case, and a few stand alone shots of the steel U2.

























*

Strap Length*
As has been well documented on this board, the watch comes standard with both a NATO strap and a calf skin strap. My wrist is 7 inches on the nose, and it came with the standard length NATO with the orange stitching, and the standard length calf skin strap. 

So far I've been very happy with the standard length calfskin strap. Even though I am on the last hole of the strap, the strap isn't so long that the end of the strap approaches the 12 lug and spring bar. if your wrist is any smaller than 7, I would recommend ordering the short strap otherwise you will have a jeweler notching extra holes in the strap. 

While the standard calf skin works for me, the same cannot be said for the Standard NATO. If I tighten it up all the way, the end of the strap goes right into the orange stitching. While one can minimize it certain extent by folding over the velcro a few millimeter's past the ring, It's much more satisfying to quickly put on the strap, than to be meshing the velcro together past the ring to make it smaller. I would recommend to anyone with a wrist size of 7 3/8 or smaller to get the short NATO strap unless they do not mind the look of the edge of the strap overlapping the stitching, or coming close to the stitching.











The Standard NATO strap overlaps with the stitching on a 7 inch wrist. I've ordered the short strap.









while folding the velcro a few MM past the NATO ring shortens the strap a little, it's notas satisfying. If your wrist is under 7 3/8 th I recommend the short strap.

This week has been incredibly fun getting more comfortable with the details of the Bremont line, and acquinting some clients to the line who had never seen Bremont before, and telling others about it who have said things such as "Finally! I've wanted one for a while!" We will continue to study the watches and hope to become more comfortable fielding questions as time goes by. It has been a real pleasure getting to know this line. 

Thanks for reading!


----------



## hamilton314 (Apr 27, 2008)

Rob, 
Nice review and pictures, I love the MBII.
Also, congratulations on Topper's new relationship with Bremont.


----------



## Spit161 (Oct 9, 2009)

hamilton314 said:


> Rob,
> Nice review and pictures, I love the MBII.
> Also, congratulations on Topper's new relationship with Bremont.


+1.
Thanks for sharing, Rob.

cheers,
Jake.


----------



## jimyritz (Jan 31, 2008)

Nice Pics...That watch looks familiar Rob....My wrist is 6.75, slightly smaller than Rob's and I purchased the short strap---wearing the calf leather strap on the 5th
hole (out of 7)...Too bad about the Nato because I will have to order the short which I have yet to do.

Thanks for posting...Really explains how the straps fit...Congrats on becoming a Bremont AD...


----------

